# Sleeping Chickens



## clockworkmp (May 28, 2013)

My birds have started roosting on my lawnchairs. I realized tonight how hard it is to wake sleeping chickens. After trying to shoo them off with a broom, I had to move them one by one to their roost. Oye


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

That’s why it’s so important that they be in a secure place at night. They are pretty defenseless at best but when they are asleep they are just tasty morsels for any pest out looking for a meal.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a few that like to roost on my porch railing and some in the red pine in our yard. The rest go into the coop though. I've gotten to the point of just leaving them outside. They ones who prefer outside have been sleeping there since last fall and so far they've been fine. But I also have my attack kitty patrolling the yard at night lol.


----------

